# how to not blow my boat up accidentally



## russo (Jun 29, 2008)

so i'm finally starting to wire my boat up..
going to be running a bunch of leads for lights, front troller, livewell aerator, etc

i have a switch from cabelas with breakers built in for all the small items
but my troller(s) would be running directly off the battery, unswitched

is it a good idea to put something like this MKR-19 breaker
and if so, should i just run it inline right off the battery so it can kill anything/everything if something goes wrong?

i am such an electronics noob 
thanks


----------



## Popeye (Jun 29, 2008)

You should have some sort of overload/short circuit protection. Either a circuit breaker or some sort of thermal overload.


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 30, 2008)

I need to get one of those for my rear tm. Right now I'm running it straight off of the battery.


----------



## russo (Jun 30, 2008)

anyone have any good "how to" links for wiring a boat? I havent found much on google


----------



## Zum (Jun 30, 2008)

Something like this:


----------



## russo (Jul 5, 2008)

interesting, i didnt even think of doing a separate smaller break for the like the lights etc
was going to just put a 60 across for everything. hmm


----------



## Zum (Jul 5, 2008)

Um...were you thinking a 60amp for everything?
I don't think that would be good,all your electronics,lights,12v outlet etc. take(or can take)different fuses or breakers.


----------



## russo (Jul 5, 2008)

i have individual breakers on each of my switches on the panel (the 4 switch version here)


----------

